# Describe your tritype, or connection of yourself to alternate influences.



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

@_sorry_neither_, there is much I relate to in what you say. Thanks for that. 

Especially (I added comments in bold):



> I'm basically your typical eccentric, moody artist... minus the outward image of one. *(I have that image to an extent but it seems toned down in comparison to other sexual fours.)
> *
> Sometimes people (more acquaintances and family) seem to be under the impression I'm more delicate than I am. Strangers tend to find me stand-offish or intimidating. *(I've been told I'm cold and scary, yet also overly sensitive.)
> *
> ...


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

brainheart said:


> Funny thing, I wore school uniforms for twelve years and I loved it. It kept everything so simple, I could get ready in five minutes. I still essentially wear one, because I wear the same things over and over until they fall apart. They are my unique style, 'the brainheart uniform', but it's 'unique, simplified'. It makes me think of Wes Anderson movies how he has every character wear their personal uniform. Do you think this is a 541 tendency?
> [/I]


I balked at the thought of an enforced uniform when my high school was considering it. Now, the idea of tossing out what's left of my wardrobe and dressing like this really appeals to me.

So, that's two of us. Might be a 541 thing.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Probably said:


> Looking through those tritype descriptions listed, it seems like they can be inaccurate. They can definitely overstate the influence of the non-core types on a person. They don't seem to capture personal experience.
> 
> I'm curious as to how you describe your own tritype, and/or connection to the different centers of enneagram influence you've found in yourself. I know there's a picture thread in here, but I have an affinity to words; they offer me something that pictures don't.
> 
> ...


I recently found out I was 5w6 5 > 8 > 2. One of the interesting things about this is that I am sort of _both_ extraverted and introverted. I will spend time amongst a crowd, I have no real fear of speaking in front of a group, but I do require a great deal of solitude to "recharge" afterwards. I am constantly thinking, accumulating information, and imagining new ways to approach things. I enjoy a spirited debate, and I am not shy about standing up for what I believe to be right. My introspection can become all consuming at times, but at other times, all I want to do is help others gain knowledge and learn something new. I have a strong desire to make people, places, and things, _better_ than the way I found them. Of course, I am highly sensitive to being rejected. My exuberance can be such that I do not always pick the best time to share, or I do not always notice the social niceties.


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

My tri-type would be 6w5 (Six with a Five wing), 1w9 (One with a Nine wing), 2w1 (Two with a One Wing).


612 The Supporter. Discerning and caring 6. This 6 is often mistaken for a 1 or 2 as they are orderly and helpful. They seek a channel to be helpful and supportive. They want structured ways to be of assistance and are often the good Samaritan.

The core fears are of fear itself, danger, being alone, cowardice, submitting, deviance, uncertainty, targeted, chaos, being wrong, bad, evil, angry, inappropriate, corruptible, condemned, being worthless, needy, unhelpful, unappreciated, immutable, and inconsequential.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

I believe I am 6w5, 1w9, 3w4, but anyone is free to argue with that.

I am a six because I'm constantly doubting and questioning; I like to think I test all of the ideas I'm exposed to before accepting them. I don't easily trust people but I can get strongly attached to people who make me feel comfortable and have shown that they are trustworthy. I like making commitments and I want to be and hope I am someone who can be relied upon once I've committed to something.

I have a strong 5 wing and virtually no 7 wing at all, so figuring out that I am w5 was pretty easy. Where the 5 influence comes in is that I often find myself detaching from things to go into my head and analyse a load of stuff that has no practical value. I quite often take more of an interest in my mental world than whatever is going on around me, or I'll analyse things instead of experiencing them. I'm very introspective, but that tends to make my fears and doubts more real to me.

1w9 gut: I'm a big perfectionist. I never feel like anything I do is quite good enough; it always could have been better. I have a strong inner critic which tends to reject all my ideas before I can give them a chance... and makes me feel guilty for things I should've done. I'm not out there fighting for some cause, but I'm trying to live my life in the most ethical way I can. I have certain moral principles that I try to stick to. It's more about doing the right thing than pleasing people.

I don't relate to those descriptions that say 1w9s have no interest in human motivations, but I value my inner peace enough to think I must be w9, also I'm not as active as a 1w2 fixer; I'm more philosophical.

I think the combination of 6 and 1 means that I have a strong conscience, and I am very quick to notice (and usually jump on) anything that seems unfair around me. Also I'm always trying to get everything right, without making a mistake, so that I can't be criticised for doing something wrong or not meeting my responsibilities.

My heart fix was more difficult for me to figure out. I used to think it was 4w5, and I relate more to the 146 description than 136. The more I learn about fours though, the more I realise I'm not much like them at all. I didn't think I could have a 3 fix because I don't want to be the centre of attention, I have no interest in presenting an image that isn't true to who I am and I couldn't promote myself to save my life. (if anyone wants to argue that 3 is not my heart fix on those grounds, go ahead).

Where I do relate to type 3 is that I can be very competitive, and it is often my competitiveness that drives me. I'm constantly comparing myself to other people, to see if anyone is doing better than me and to see what I have to do to keep up or preferably do even better. I'm very goal-orientated and tend to get depressed if I don't feel like I'm moving forward and achieving something. Success to me means meeting the goals I have set for myself, so not necessarily mainstream things. 

I like to be recognised for my achievements, but more in the form of things like certificates than having everybody praising me, which I don't want because I don't want to expose work that I don't think I've done properly (one fix comes in there). I'd hate to be famous because I'm a very private person, but I like the idea of having a few admirers in a niche area.

So what that means on the whole is that I'm a very competency focused six, I want to make myself feel more secure by achieving. I feel that if I am more competent, I will be more confident (although I know intellectually that that isn't the case). All three of the types in my tritype want to accomplish things and value hard work, but in my case all three are the wings that are more contemplative. I think there's a side of me that wants to do something useful and accomplish practical things in the world, but the other side of me is quite happy dreaming, musing, imagining, theorising, staying in my head.

This is an example of my tritype in action: I keep editing this post because I want to make sure I've covered all the relevant points thoroughly and made it the best tritype description ever.


----------



## Hespera (Jun 3, 2011)

6w7 - 4w5 - 1w9 SO/SP 

I relate to my fellow 614 @holyrockthrower on all the following counts:



holyrockthrower said:


> My 4-fix is sometimes at odds with my 6, and it was obvious right from the start. I thought I _was _a 4 for a long time...When I let myself feel my pain, I feel it deeply; indeed, I can be a bit attached to it. On many days, I live in an emotional fantasy world, and I romanticize my suffering. I feel that this gives me a certain emotional strength that others lack, but others like to just say I'm "dwelling in it" (I can be rather exhibitionistic about it)...
> 
> But the more I study it, the more blatantly obvious the 1-fix becomes. I really do get a sense of "I'm going to change this, and no one will stand in my way". My internal dialogue makes ridiculously scathing commentary on virtually everyone. I have difficulty standing up for myself and expressing my anger over petty shit, but when I go off on someone, it's like the Four Horsemen--I'm always right, and you have to pay the consequences. I can be very punitive. I bear enormous amounts of resentment towards various people in my life. Corruption sets me off; I have justice issues (not being a core 1, I'm significantly less principled about how I express this side of me).


I do relate to the "Philosopher" archetype, but I think the 649's label of "Seeker" fits me and my restlessness better. I'm the eternal idealist, always searching for something -- whether it be a person, philosophy, cause, etc. -- that will make me feel whole and at peace.

The way I cycle through the fixes is something like this: Try to find or create a reliable system in order to feel safe and happy (6). Withdraw into my inner world where I create an ideal environment, soothe myself with self-indulgence and self-pity (4). Resort to rigid, morally superior behavior to control events, get easily annoyed and increasingly angry. Sometimes uncontrollable physical outbursts (1).

Although I'm double Compliant, I have a Withdrawn wedged squarely in between. I feel a distinct conflict between wanting to work with the world and wanting to stay safe separate from it. It's hard to gauge where I should gain my sense of self from and I am very self-critical. I tend to see my withdrawn part as both a weakness and a sanctuary and sometimes I use it as a proxy for achieving real change in my life. I'm very sensitive to criticism, but also quietly indignant.

I deeply desire an ideal existence, but I don't trust myself to achieve it. I'm constantly searching for an authority (usually more of an idea or belief system than an actual person) that will provide the answer.

In crises I tend to reach out to others and try to talk through my feelings. Talking trumps action. I don't always trust that others share my views and I often feel burdensome. When I inevitably start feeling pathetic and helpless I compensate by trying to shut down my emotions. Everything will be ok if I solve problems the right way, logically and "by the book."

I don't relate to the "strictness" of most descriptions of 6's in general, especially SO's or those with 1 in the tritype. I'm cautious and I do follow the rules, but on the inside I'm a gentle, romantic person simply seeking happiness. The more rigid parts of myself are just defensive boundaries, ones that I don't really relate to.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

K, I'm gonna take a stab at this. 



I think I'm a 9w1-5w6-3w2. I'm pretty easy-going and compliant, however I like to look for... the "best" way to view/approach things I guess and I may go against popular opinion, however I'm unlikely to care enough about the matter to make much of a ripple about it. Tend to not really take a stance on things because I feel I don't know enough and/or I can see too much in opposing sides. One of my first reactions to an issue or a planned project is to research it (lol, although when I was younger I was more prone to disregarding instructions and whatnot). I'm also analytical and enjoy pondering crap. Tend to feel like the world might be too much for me, which the feeling essentially springs up in forming new relationships as well, as if they might come with too many demands in maintenance or want too much from me (some such like this). So, I may be standoffish (probably not in a haughty way) when someone unfamiliar seems to be honing in on me. I relate to 5s' way of wanting to keep some of their life separate from others, wanting something for themselves. I also feel a sort of distance with my emotions I guess, like I look at them with that "person looking at specimen under microscope" approach. 
Other than that I'm a pretty typical 9 who is agreeable, easy-going, and likes the feeling connection. As for my 3-fix, I feel like it's not so loud! I can get boosts off production and achievement and I also like self-improvement. Feel like I'm more 9 and 5 focused in my desires and subsequent actions, though. Some other things that I think are 3w2-ish is the way I like giving practical gifts of efficiency, from teaching a skill to bringing in extra utensils, tools, or appliances into my home for everyone's use.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

*Core: 6w7 *
It was such a hard road to finally conclude this :ninja: My mind is a forever doubting place. I doubt to be secure, but this is not a conscious process. Unfortunately (*warning:* stereotype), if you would meet me in real life, you would probably think that I am 6, 'cause it looks like I am always nervous and fearing, when I am not (this happens because I have an an anxiety disorder which is *not *a personality trait or indicative of any type). That said, I am a reactive core type, and so I want to see all my reactions/emotions mirrored on others (if I am in a fight and really stressed out I don't want others to remain calm). My behavior tends to be highly paradoxical and I oscillate between blind optimism (due to the w7 - fuck yeah rationalization rules!) and total pessimism. I think I also tend to be more CP than the other 6s I know (although, I can also P like hell ). If there is something stressing me or making me anxious - I will just face it, in place of running from it. I fear nothing MUAHAHAH. I just assimilate all my fears to the point it stops being _fear _properly said. You could say that I am addicted to insecurities and risks and adrenaline. I am also entirely responsible for my own actions - that's why I don't search for an outside authorities... I don't need it to feel safe - Myself is all that I have got, so I must trust (or learn to) trust in it. I loathe power, money, anything controlling and dominating (eg: authority). On the other side, I must feel that I have power over my life (although I don't use it on others, so calm down ; )). Unfortunately (and this seems to be a 6w7 common issue), I struggle a lot for independence: I wish I could be independently dependent from others. I truly want to be free, independent and autonomous, but, at the same time, I don't want to be alone/isolated from people or deserted/rejected. Besides this, I feel that if I trust too much on others, I will (sooner or later) end up feeling violated, abused and explored - which is another thing I am struggle with, even without being 100% conscious about. Finally, the w7 makes me wnat to go outside and to experiment everything. I am extremely gluttonous, not concerning food (I don't care about it, lol), but rather for new experiments, knowledge, scientific discoveries, personality theories, music, movies, series, adventures, alcohol and drugs (to some extent ). I over indulge in hedonistic behavior and I don't get enough (which may seem something good, but with time, it becomes a frustration). 


*Heart fix: 4w3

*I am a drama whore, lol. I used to turn tv off and run away from mainstream things 'cause they are just to bloody vulgar and meaningless - and so, thanks to my 4 fix fix, I withdraw to protect my identity and my individuality. I would hate to life a common, meaningless and ordinary life  It would be the worst that could happen to me. I am also moody, temperamental, somewhat self-absorbed and creative. I am not the typical 6 that engages with the peer group 24 hours per day and that is always being nice and warm and friendly. I am very withdraw,shy, reserved and social awkward. I search for emotional truth, and in the past I would even feel some fascination by depressive, melancholic environments (but, of curse, my w7 rescue me from them eheh). On the other side, I also can relate to the 4-ish nature of withdrawing, moving away from others, running from the stage; and equally to the 3-ish desire to be seen, *Hey everybody, look here!!!*, to move to the stage. Consequently, I oscillate between feeling defective, *less than*, inferior or flawed and flashy, important, utterly original, special. 

*
Gut fix: 8w9 

*Finally, my ace ] 
I try with all my mother-fucking-bitching strengths to hide my weakness. I tend to feel weak, vulnerable and unprotected; however I try everything in order others don't perceive me like that. (nevertheless, many people would doubt about my heroic posture since, as I said above, it looks like I am always nervous and fearing due to my pathological levels of anxiety). I am not a revengeful person in my heart and in general I have an accepting, friendly nature (I can make plenty sacrifices because of others, without it really bothers me - my 8 fix might have a strong connection to 2). However, if someone invades my space or tries to harm, control, dominate me, then I will just move towards the conflict and push other to their limits, without really care if I am being rude, unfair or unpolitical (this is why I can't see a 1 fix in myself). But this only happens if i like a caged animal. I can be be very honest to others, and I am not afraid of conflicts. In some way, I kinda like the strong emotions they bring.


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> *Core: 6w7 *
> It was such a hard road to finally conclude this :ninja: My mind is a forever doubting place. I doubt to be secure, but this is not a conscious process. Unfortunately (*warning:* stereotype), if you would meet me in real life, you would probably think that I am 6, 'cause it looks like I am always nervous and fearing, when I am not (this happens because I have an an anxiety disorder which is *not *a personality trait or indicative of any type). That said, I am a reactive core type, and so I want to see all my reactions/emotions mirrored on others (if I am in a fight and really stressed out I don't want others to remain calm). My behavior tends to be highly paradoxical and I oscillate between blind optimism (due to the w7 - fuck yeah rationalization rules!) and total pessimism. I think I also tend to be more CP than the other 6s I know (although, I can also P like hell ). If there is something stressing me or making me anxious - I will just face it, in place of running from it. I fear nothing MUAHAHAH. I just assimilate all my fears to the point it stops being _fear _properly said. *You could say that I am addicted to insecurities and risks and adrenaline. I am also entirely responsible for my own actions - that's why I don't search for an outside authorities... I don't need it to feel safe - Myself is all that I have got, so I must trust (or learn to) trust in it. *I loathe power, money, anything controlling and dominating (eg: authority). On the other side, I must feel that I have power over my life (although I don't use it on others, so calm down ; )). Unfortunately (and this seems to be a 6w7 common issue), I struggle a lot for independence: *I wish I could be independently dependent from others. I truly want to be free, independent and autonomous, but, at the same time, I don't want to be alone/isolated from people or deserted/rejected.* Besides this, I feel that if I trust too much on others, I will (sooner or later) end up feeling violated, abused and explored - which is another thing I am struggle with, even without being 100% conscious about. *Finally, the w7 makes me wnat to go outside and to experiment everything. I am extremely gluttonous, not concerning food (I don't care about it, lol), but rather for new experiments, knowledge, scientific discoveries, personality theories, music, movies, series, adventures, alcohol and drugs (to some extent ).* I over indulge in hedonistic behavior and I don't get enough (which may seem something good, but with time, it becomes a frustration).


OMG, I relate to this so well. Especially the parts I bolded - those definitely could have come out of my mouth verbatim (except for not caring about food -- I will forever love food!!). It's very refreshing. Do you know what your instinctual stacking is btw? Just curious :3


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

cosmia said:


> OMG, I relate to this so well. Especially the parts I bolded - those definitely could have come out of my mouth verbatim (except for not caring about food -- I will forever love food!!). It's very refreshing. *Do you know what your instinctual stacking is btw? Just curious :3*


Thank you :crazy: I am Sx/Sp 6.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Flatliner said:


> Looking through those tritype descriptions listed, it seems like they can be inaccurate. They can definitely overstate the influence of the non-core types on a person. They don't seem to capture personal experience.
> 
> I'm curious as to how you describe your own tritype, and/or connection to the different centers of enneagram influence you've found in yourself. I know there's a picture thread in here, but I have an affinity to words; they offer me something that pictures don't.
> 
> I'll start: I think myself to be a 5 > 9 > 3, with 5w6 core.


Erase all that; let's start over. I finally figured out my image type for real, and my core seems to have both wings.

I'm a 5 > 9w1 > 2w3. But most of all, I'm a core 5. 

The way I experience 5 is as a combination of power lust and avarice. I have a real, deep-seated need for the capability to use my mind in any way, to have some power over anything that comes from my mental ability in one form or another. When I was younger, this manifested in the holding in of knowledge. As I have gotten older, it manifests in the connection with my capability to generate insight and thought, thus discarding the need to hold a lot of my "knowledge" in as _part of myself_, something to hold back from the world. When I integrate, it pushes me out into the world, to use my capability to change it.

From my core, I already have a tendency to avoid conflict. While for some people who are between 4 and 5, or have different fixes in their tritype, they might experience some forces overcoming this and indeed become quite counter-phobic in a way, my secondary 9w1 increases this tendency in myself. Sometimes you can see mediative behavior in me, trying to settle conflict so both sides gain or win, or explaining things so that, hopefully, a situation or the people in it will calm. I work best when I'm sitting in the eye of the storm, looking over the conflict from outside it, with the ability to think of things like pieces to move on a chessboard, rather than when I'm thrown into the conflict, and when I finally feel competent enough to actually move those pieces, I will become a precision scalpel in my attempt to make the storm go away as well as solving the problem.

The connection to 2w3 is the one I didn't get for so long. I was lost over my image type because I wasn't genuinely considering it, even though somewhere in the back of my mind I had it as a distinct possibility. After all, the 2 looks so opposite to the 5 at the outset - it looks like the perfect 'involved' counterpart to the 5's 'uninvolved' facade. But the closer you look to 2, the more you find it meets with 5 at a certain center: 2 moves out into the world of others out of a denial of its own needs, and the 5 moves inward in denying its needs. I experience the 2 in me as a subtle grounding, contributing to my certainty in myself. I show a strand of its behavior - when I reach into the world, it is often to help others by thinking through their problems, giving them the results of my calculations, and perhaps offering guidance.

Overall, I would say that at my positive point, I am self-grounded yet objective, listening and seeking understanding without having to interject myself into what is being said, seeing things as realistically as I can and seeking solutions that make sense. Hence to the world of human interaction, I'd be seen as capable of being a good therapist or medical practitioner, someone who maintains calm among people and works them out from an objective standpoint. If I seek power over others, it is to keep my world stable so I can do my work - I don't actually seek to change their character.

At my negative point, I disintegrate along the lines of 5, which I've described in a different thread, and at a neutral point I am outwardly more flat, not doing much with others at all, not displaying the push of my energy, just another 5 with a 9 fix. Inwardly, I am always after power through mind; that never changes, so the neutrality is actually a mistaken case of conservation of energy, where I am mostly learning and thinking but doing less to increase my actual competence to act.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

3w2-7w6-9w1

It seems to me like I'm very well-rounded and influenced from all three types. I don't know why this is, but it gets to the point where it feels like I fluctuate between cores depending on my mood. 

Overall, the worst part about it is that I don't know myself and if I do know something about myself it confuses me and I don't understand it. 

3w2, which is arguably _the _type representing multiple personalities, performance, playing and getting caught up in social roles. Therefore I have trouble deciding which feelings are real and which feelings I'm imagining. I get caught in a frenzy of brain chatter trying to analyze myself and I just get sucked into a deep vortex of contradictory feelings and opinions and possibilities and trying to understand what's going on in my head. 

7w6, here's the problem: 7w6 creates this vicious circle... I become numb and insensitive and increasingly unaware of insecure or sad feelings. Instead of trying to find myself and become more attuned to myself I just distract myself and ignore my problems. Once I start to think I'm feeling distraught over something, I try and analyze it. But like I said above, with the obnoxious mind-boggling brain chatter (which is probably something to do with my 7-ish mindset) and confusing vortex of possibilities and feelings there is no way that I could even begin to understand it. So I just continue my distraction and escapism and focus on the outside world because there is seriously no use in even attempting to analyze my chaotic personality. 

So: 3w2 -> unaware of feelings and imagines them and acts them out instead of having genuine emotion. -> 7w6 emphasizes this because I distract myself from even my supposedly phony feelings. The brain chatter frustrates me and makes me wish I knew myself but I know it's not worth it so I just continue my regular distractions. -> This makes me even more out of touch -> makes me more frustrated -> distract myself from the frustration -> makes me more out of touch. And it's just a constant loop.  I make it sound worse than it is though because I don't know exactly how to describe it.

Oh, that's another thing - I can't feel an emotion unless I know why I'm feeling it and can describe it.

So 9w1 of course makes the whole denial of feelings thing even worse which I don't need to get into because everybody knows the typical 9w1 fantasy-world detaching from problems and going through the motions etc.

So the way my overall personality works is 3w2, the way I act and think and make decisions and stuff is 7w6. The way I process feelings and instincts and problems is 9w1. 

Aggressiveness: About 80% of the time I'm relatively aggressive. I'm usually loud and forward, I tend to be bold and offensive, if I get involved in social groups I'm usually the leader. (The leader as in, the one who comes up with the ideas and initiates the conversations and stuff) That being said, if I'm around somebody who will challenge my assertiveness I will gladly submit and not challenge them. It's not worth it.

My 9w1 tones down my assertiveness a lot. If I'm having a particularly 9-ish day where I'm just completely uninterested and indifferent I will probably become a doormat. I'm also reluctant to get into conflict because: If I won a friggin gold medal for putting somebody in their place, I still wouldn't feel like I won the fight. I get so restless when it comes to arguing and stuff. I want to prove my worth but I can't be desperate to win and I want to be smooth and poised and make good comebacks and seem effortlessly cool lol. I also at the same time genuinely want to understand the person or persons I'm arguing with, so I'm torn between winning and not understand their point or losing and being able to understand them and make peace. It's another 7w6 brain-chatter vicious circle type thing.

3 cores are known for being effective and efficient and focused and competitive... I think because my 7 and 9 influence is so strong it drowns out any 3-ish productivity. I'm competitive about crap that doesn't matter, like having better handwriting. But if it comes to a real competition with the risk of not being the best I feel like it's not worth it.

I also prefer to keep people a certain distance away, not even because I'm scared of rejection of vulnerability, but just because... well, I don't know. For some reason I just prefer to not let somebody completely in. Even though, I've never been rejected by anybody or felt inferior or vulnerable in my life. I don't know why I'm so fixed on protecting myself.

I've noticed now that with certain people I'm aggressive and ~fierce~ and then with others I'm low-key and chameleon-like.. so it's difficult to find a balance between them, or somehow get that person to understand that I'm not 100% who they think I am.

Oh and I like to have things going on all the time to ward off loneliness or anxiety. For instance I like to have the TV on to have some sort of background noise while I'm on the internet. I play with my phone and tweet on twitter about random crap until I fall asleep at night. blahblahblah

Also, something 9-ish, you would never know that I have a problem. Last night I couldn't sleep because I'm in a hotel room and my dad's friggin CPAP machine was making noises and there is no friggin door separating the two rooms so I feel like I'm trying to sleep in the middle of a kitchen. Plus, the aircondition cuts on and off instead of staying on so I kept staying awake waiting for the next cold air to cool me off rofl. but if somebody were to ask me why I couldn't sleep I would be real casual and like "I don't know. For some reason last night I just couldn't sleep~ :3 It's alright" when inside I'm like "I HATE THE WORLD!!" I just hate inconveniencing people or getting any attention about my problems.

omg this was meant to be a short and sweet post with a list of personality traits and how the three types play off each other but I totally fricked it up and it's unorganized and messy and it sucks. this wasn't even worth writing


----------



## Kitfool (Oct 24, 2012)

7w6>2w3>9w8

All my wings are very strong and my fixes could probably go either way (2 could actually be three and 9 could actually be 8. You could even argue 6w7 over 7w6 on a superficial level. I like the sound of my tritype so I keep it that way, and besides, I think the whole notion of tritype is kind of vague and overly complicated at the same time), first of all.

Disclaimer aside, I am first of all high strung. My 2w3 and 9w8 are rather incidental as they aptly describe certain behaviors and tendancies of mine, but do little to describe my actual motivations. My heart fix is 2 and I have been described by loved ones as "accomodating but thoughtless". I would say I am generous but lazy, which kind of builds upon that idea. If someone asks me to do something for them, I will almost certainly do it and ask for nothing in return, but I will rarely go out of my way to do things for people (unless they directly ask). I care little for money and I both spend it and give it away freely. My time is slightly more valuable, but my 9 fix makes me averse to confrontation and I hate to deny people things/favors so if I am cornered, I will do just about anything that is asked of me. I have spent countless hours giving rides to people with too many DUIs to drive anymore, I have given out hundreds of cigarettes and pieces of gum, and I cannot refuse a coworker who asks me to come in for them on my day off. 

When I think about it, my 3 and 8 wings seem to have more influence on my actual motivations, as I am quite competetive and I can be quite controlling (more subconscious and instinctual than my 2 willingness to assist or my 9 desire to avoid conflict. The 9 almost feels like a copout). I think that is probably just because the 3 and 8 are assertive like my core 7.


----------



## Hman200 (Mar 19, 2021)

You have excellent self awareness @sorry_neither I am like you 5w6 , 1w9 , 4w5 sx/ sp INTP MBTI / INTj socionics , BLAST energy . But I am less aware of my self than you . Your article helped me in recognizing some of my traits . I have also minimalistic tendencies but I always forget them . I think that our minimalistic tendencies are because of we are not interested in increasing the peoples ' perception of our self image (we only feel that our selves are naked or as open books so others read us very easily and so we try to put borders to cover our sensitivity and complicated inner world that we donnot like to show except to special people with special traits). We are totally obsessed and dissolved in by standards (sp) , searching for the perfect mate and interests (me sx) or binding to groups (so).i.e We are confident and donnot have any kind of interest in arrogance or managing people despite being capable of doing it. Our PRINCIPLES are everything for us and so we have all or none rule when dealing with anything. And so we are obsessed by these principles and by doing this we donnot have enough energy to recognize our self value and we appear being not knowing our self worth . The real cause of this ignorance is that we try to be unbiased and to wear the knowledge coat and so our emotional self become neglected (5) and prisoned (1) and then we feel all this neglect and prisoning (4)😱.

I think 549 or 594 is most minimalistic 5 . 1 has self minimalisitic tendency (regulations are more important than the self and always feel that he is bad so need to follow rules) . 9 has material minimalistic tendency . The most minimalistic tritype (material minimalist) could be 945 or 954. And the most self minimalist is 154 or 145 .

I believe that every thing related to pscychology can be studied , classified and understood by using sceintific ways . The problem that we face is only requiring more research or help from NFs 😂


summary of 514 : complicated , entangled and perplexed ....but these traits help in solving complicated theoritical issues and give patience , curiosity and motive which are necessary for RESEARCH . I think our most important development area is to build our own emotional direction (5w6) (not depth and not intellegence bcz we have both ) , depend on ourselves emotionally and find meaningful targets.


----------

